# Mozart - KV 17 - Symphony 2 (Leopold or Amadeus?)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

What's your favourite nominated film score of 1991? You can vote your favourite score here: Talkclassical best film score award - 1991


I read that although this symphony was originally attributed to Amadeus, today we know that it was composed by his father Leopold. Is this true?

However, what do you think about the music?


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

It's only my impression or in the second movement there are some some keys of a famous christmas song? It this a coincidence? 5:39


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

If it were Wolfgang that wrote it, I would rate it highly because of his age, but it was Leopold. Not such a good work for a mature composer.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Scherzi Cat said:


> If it were Wolfgang that wrote it, I would rate it highly because of his age, but it was Leopold. Not such a good work for a mature composer.


Not such a good work because of the obsessive repetition in the second movement?

I think that the rating should not be based on who wrote the piece. It's fine to evaluate the progression of Mozart from prepubertal age to adult age, so the evaluation should not be based on the age.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^^^^
Agree, that's why I voted ; Good


----------

